

Protect your hybrid app's code - agustinhaller
https://www.airpair.com/ionic-framework/posts/production-ready-apps-with-ionic-framework

======
dayanajabif
Easy to follow and excellent tutorial. I used it to create my .apk file for
distribution without worrying of getting my code stolen.

